# WaKü: Corsair H110 ?



## RisingMetal (22. Juni 2014)

*WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Moin,

Es ist mal wieder soweit, ich stelle mir bald nen neuen PC zusammen, dieses Mal ist allerdings eine AiO WaKü geplant (keine LK) . Nun wollte ich mal rumfragen, was die folgende so taugt:

Hydro Series

Gekühlt werden soll ein (noch nicht erschienener) Intel® Core™ i7-4790K (ARK | Intel® Core), den ich auch leicht übertakten würde, was allerdings noch nicht ganz feststeht.
Was habt ihr für Meinungen, Erfahrungen, etc... mit der H110 ?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für die Antworten

LG


----------



## Abductee (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Wie bei jeder anderen Kompakt-Wakü auch, du spielst Lotto ob du eine laute Pumpe bekommst oder nicht.
In welches Gehäuse soll das eingebaut werden?

Ich würd dir ja einen klassischen Luftkühler der Oberklasse empfehlen.
http://geizhals.at/de/noctua-nh-d15-a1098241.html


----------



## FTTH (22. Juni 2014)

Die H110 ist zwar nicht die schlechteste Kompakt-Wasserkühlung, ich würde aber trotzdem entweder den Noctua NH-D15 oder den Cryorig R1 Ultimate nehmen. 
Wenn man den R1 bei Alternate bestellt bekommt man einen dritten Lüfter dazu.



> Gekühlt werden soll ein (noch nicht erschienener) Intel® Core™ i7-4790K


Der ist schon erschienen. Bei mehreren im Forum läuft der auch schon.


----------



## RisingMetal (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Eingesetzt werden soll das ganze in dieses    Gehäuse:
Corsair Obsidian 750D, Gehäuse schwarz, Window Kit


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

empfehle den EKL K2.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Ich empfehle dir auch eher einen guten Luftkühler à la EKL Alpenföhn K2 oder Noctua NH-D15


----------



## RisingMetal (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Lukü möchte ich allein deswegen schon nicht, weil sie mir im allgemeinen zu laut sind. Außerdem hatte ich schonmal so ein Teil, das hat mir dann das MB verbogen, was allein schon ein Grund ist "Nein danke" zu sagen


----------



## FTTH (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

K2 ist schwächer als der NH-D15. Entweder den R1 Ultimate oder den NH-D15. Der Silver Arrow IB-E ist wahrscheinlich auch gut, zu dem habe ich aber keinen Test.


> Lukü möchte ich allein deswegen schon nicht, weil sie mir im allgemeinen zu laut sind. Außerdem hatte ich schonmal so ein Teil, das hat mir dann das MB verbogen, was allein schon ein Grund ist "Nein danke" zu sagen


Welcher Kühler und welches Mainboards war es denn? Normalerweise darf da natürlich nichts verbiegen. Außerdem wird die Kompakt-Wasserkühlung bestimmt nicht leiser als sehr gute Luftkühler sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



RisingMetal schrieb:


> Lukü möchte ich allein deswegen schon nicht, weil sie mir im allgemeinen zu laut sind. Außerdem hatte ich schonmal so ein Teil, das hat mir dann das MB verbogen, was allein schon ein Grund ist "Nein danke" zu sagen


Wie schin gesagt wurde. Die Pumpe kann laut sein etc.
Hatte vor dem K2 eine Eisberg 240L drin im 750D. Und der K2 kühlt genau so gut und ist leiser.


FTTH schrieb:


> K2 ist schwächer als der NH-D15. Entweder den R1 Ultimate oder den NH-D15. Der Silver Arrow IB-E ist wahrscheinlich auch gut, zu dem habe ich aber keinen Test.
> Da verbiegt nichts. Außerdem wird die Kompakt-Wasserkühlung bestimmt nicht leiser als sehr gute Luftkühler sein.


Naja der Aufpreis für ein paar °C gerechtfertigt sind muss jeder selber wissen 


RisingMetal schrieb:


> Lukü möchte ich allein deswegen schon nicht, weil sie mir im allgemeinen zu laut sind. Außerdem hatte ich schonmal so ein Teil, das hat mir dann das MB verbogen, was allein schon ein Grund ist "Nein danke" zu sagen


Da sollte sich nix verbiegen. Der K2 ist so gesichter, da verbiegt sich einfach nichts.


----------



## Abductee (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



RisingMetal schrieb:


> Lukü möchte ich allein deswegen schon nicht, weil sie mir im allgemeinen zu laut sind. Außerdem hatte ich schonmal so ein Teil, das hat mir dann das MB verbogen, was allein schon ein Grund ist "Nein danke" zu sagen


 

Dann bist du mit einer Kompakt-Wakü absolut falsch.
Ein großer Luftkühler ist leiser.
Mit einer Backplate verbiegt sich da nichts.


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



FTTH schrieb:


> K2 ist schwächer als der NH-D15. Entweder den R1 Ultimate oder den NH-D15. Der Silver Arrow IB-E ist wahrscheinlich auch gut, zu dem habe ich aber keinen Test..


 
du gibst viel dünnsch... von dir teils. das sind ein paar grad unterschied. und das nennst du "schwächer"? das hört sich eher danach an, als wenn der k2 mal eben 30grad schlechter ist 


eine LuKü ist meist leiser als eine kompakt WaKü.


----------



## Goyoma (22. Juni 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Ich würd dir ja einen klassischen Luftkühler der Oberklasse empfehlen.
> http://geizhals.at/de/noctua-nh-d15-a1098241.html



Naja so groß nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## FTTH (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



> du gibst viel dünnsch... von dir teils. das sind ein paar grad unterschied. und das nennst du "schwächer"? das hört sich eher danach an, als wenn der k2 mal eben 30grad schlechter ist


Was denn sonst außer schwächer?


> Naja der Au?fpreis für ein paar °C gerechtfertigt sind muss jeder selber wissen


Sind die 6,27 € Unterschied so wichtig?


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

6euro?


----------



## FTTH (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Cryorig.


----------



## Goyoma (22. Juni 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Cryorig.



Ist der schon verfügbar?


----------



## FTTH (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Ja. Cryorig R1 Ultimate, CPU-Kühler Der aktuell mitgelieferte Lüfter ist mehr als 6 Euro Wert. Also ein sehr gutes Angebot für einen sehr guten Kühler. Den scheint hier im Forum aber keiner zu kennen.


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

bevor ich mir sowas einbaue, bau ich mir lieber den K2 ein


----------



## ricoroci (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Ich habe eine h110 und ein Obsidian 750D.
Im Leerlauf werden die 4 Lüfter bei mir abgeschalten und somit höre ich gar nichts mehr.
Auch keine Pumpengeräusche  
Hatte vorher einen Thermalright Macho HR-02, also weiß ich von was ich rede 

Aber es kann dir passieren das du eine laute Pumpe bekommst, das kann dir vorher keiner sagen


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



> Lukü möchte ich allein deswegen schon nicht, weil sie mir im allgemeinen zu laut sind. Außerdem hatte ich schonmal so ein Teil, das hat mir dann das MB verbogen, was allein schon ein Grund ist "Nein danke" zu sagen


Luftkühler sind leiser, du hast immer ein tiefes Pumpensurren, bei den Luffis kannste einfach die Lüfter ausschalten, das mit dem verbiegen ist Quatsch, hatte ich noch nie und ich hab so um die 50 dicke Luffis ala K2 verbaut.

Gruß


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juni 2014)

Wie kann man bei den Luffis die Lüfter ausschalten?


----------



## BlackCarlos (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Wie kann man bei den Luffis die Lüfter ausschalten?



Auf die Antwort bin Ich auch mal gespannt?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Lüftersteuerung? Habe meine CPU-Fans auch an einer Lüftersteuerung


----------



## RisingMetal (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Um nochmal zum Thema zurückzukommen: Kann man die H110 für den Prozessor (auch OC) im Obsidian 750D case empfehlen oder nicht ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



RisingMetal schrieb:


> Um nochmal zum Thema zurückzukommen: Kann man die H110 für den Prozessor (auch OC) im Obsidian 750D case empfehlen oder nicht ?


Ja kann man.


----------



## ricoroci (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



RisingMetal schrieb:


> Um nochmal zum Thema zurückzukommen: Kann man die H110 für den Prozessor (auch OC) im Obsidian 750D case empfehlen oder nicht ?


 
Wie gesagt, ich habe sie verbaut im 750D und bin total zufrieden


----------



## RisingMetal (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Danke war alles was ich wissen wollte


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



RisingMetal schrieb:


> Um nochmal zum Thema zurückzukommen: Kann man die H110 für den Prozessor (auch OC) im Obsidian 750D case empfehlen oder nicht ?


 
Nein wenn du es leise haben willst.


----------



## ricoroci (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Nein wenn du es leise haben willst.


 
Nein!
Neben mir arbeitet ein i5 der von einer h110 gekühlt wird.
Im Leerlauf unhörbar, weil alles (bis auf die Pumpe, DIE ABER BEI MIR AUCH LEISE IST) passiv läuft!

Unter Last ist es auch nicht lauter als mein Thermalright mit 145mm Lüfter!


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

In keinem normalen Rechner schalten sich die Lüfter aus im Leerlauf.
Und eine leise Pumpe ist absolutes Glücksspiel, ich hatte zwei mal eine und beide waren laut.

Ein normaler großer Luftkühler ist hier einfach die bessere Wahl.
Das ist ein großer Midi-Tower mit reichlich Platz.
Wenn das ein ITX-Gehäuse wäre, würd eh kein Weg an einer Kompaktwakü vorbeiführen. 
Ich seh kein einziges Argument was in dem Gehäuse für eine Kompaktwakü sprechen würde.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



> Wie kann man bei den Luffis die Lüfter ausschalten?



Im Bios den Lüfter unter 40° auf 0 Schalten? Dann hörst du gonix.

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Das funktioniert aber auch nur wenn man ein Bios hat das die Spannung tatsächlich abschaltet.


----------



## ricoroci (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Lüftersteuerung sollte das Problem mit den Lüftern im Leerlauf regeln 
Und zudem habe ich gesagt das es Glückssache ist eine leise Pumpe zu bekommen, aber wenn man eine hat, dann läuft es leiser wie die meisten Luftkühler!


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Lüftersteuerung sollte das Problem mit den Lüftern im Leerlauf regeln
> Und zudem habe ich gesagt das es Glückssache ist eine leise Pumpe zu bekommen, aber wenn man eine hat, dann läuft es leiser wie die meisten Luftkühler!


 
Absolut nicht, durch den engmaschigen Radiator ist ein Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl immer lauter als bei einem Luftkühler mit breitem Lamellenabstand.
Ein Abschalten der Lüfter ist in der Regel überhaupt nicht notwendig, ein PWM-Lüfter mit ~500rpm ist unhörbar leise.
Zumindest auf einem klassischen Luftkühler.

Eine H110 hat bei dem Gehäuse nur Nachteile.
- Glückspiel ob Pumpe leise oder laut
- Im Leerlauf nur leise wenn Lüfter abschalten, ansonsten produzieren die Lüfter lautere Luftgeräusche als bei einem breiten Luftkühler
- Man braucht fast schon zwingend ein paar neuer Lüfter weil die mitgelieferten zu laut sind.

Der große Noctua (wie auch andere Modelle) ist im Leerlauf, wie auch unter Last leiser als jede Kompaktwakü.


----------



## ricoroci (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Absolut nicht, durch den engmaschigen Radiator ist ein Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl immer lauter als bei einem Luftkühler mit breitem Lamellenabstand.
> Ein abschalten der Lüfter ist in der Regel überhaupt nicht notwendig, ein PWM-Lüfter mit ~500rpm ist unhörbar leise.
> Zumindest auf einem klassischen Luftkühler.
> 
> ...


 
Habe keine Lust mich jetzt auf weitere Diskussion einzulassen.
Ich hatte einen Macho HR-02 mit Nocuta nf-a15 verbaut. (welcher einer der leisesten, aktuellen Luftkühler ist)
Also weiß ich wovon ich rede.

Wenn man Glück hat (leise Pumpe), toppt die h110+4 Noiseblocker (auch Leistungsmäßig) jeden Luftkühler.


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Habe keine Lust mich jetzt auf weitere Diskussion einzulassen.
> Wenn man Glück hat (leise Pumpe), toppt die h110+4 Noiseblocker (auch Leistungsmäßig) jeden Luftkühler.



Vergleich: Corsair Hydro H55, H60, H80i, H90, H100i & H110
Vergleich: Corsair Hydro H55, H60, H80i, H90, H100i & H110
Ein unglaubliches Ergebnis, ~2°C kühler unter Last bei lächerlichen ~9dB mehr. 

Hier ein ähnliches Ergebnis:
Corsair H110 - Seite 4 | Review | Technic3D
Corsair H110 - Seite 5 | Review | Technic3D

Man kann sich ja vieles schön reden, aber mit normalen Mitteln ist eine Kompaktwakü nie leiser als ein Luftkühler.
Die Kühlleistung ist ein anderes Thema, ist bei der CPU aber auch überhaupt nicht notwendig.
Die Lautstärke nimmt bei geringerer Kühlnotwendigkeit auch nicht so stark ab wie bei einem Luftkühler.

In so einem großen Gehäuse ist der leiseste Kühler ein großer Luftkühler.


----------



## ricoroci (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Vergleich: Corsair Hydro H55, H60, H80i, H90, H100i & H110
> Vergleich: Corsair Hydro H55, H60, H80i, H90, H100i & H110
> Ein unglaubliches Ergebnis, ~2°C kühler unter Last bei lächerlichen ~9dB mehr.
> 
> ...



Sorry Experte, wenn du meinst


----------



## SoDeX (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*

Moinz,

ich hab eine H100i(halbes jahr ca.), i7 4790K, nzxt phantom (240er Radiator, standart Lüfter, würde die aufjedenfall empfehlen 2 bessere zu kaufen achte aber auf den anschluss)

idle max. 30 

unter Prime95 bei verschiedenen bench´s so ca. 55-75 grad ca.(raumtemp. 20 grad ca.) 

battlefield 4 um die 60 alles mit Turbo  

lüfter laufen immer um die 1100 rpm,,, also da geht noch was,
bin aufjedenfall zufrieden mit dem kühler

edit* seh gerade der kopf ist kleiner und leuchtet auch nicht falls du ein casemodder bist mit fenster und so (ich nicht)würde ich dir meinen aufjedenfall empfehlen 
und im vergleich habe mir 2 angeguckt war 1 grad unterschied , weiß nur nicht wie das gemessen wird in relation zu den unterschiedlichen lüfter grössen

Gruß


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



SoDeX schrieb:


> ...
> 
> unter Prime95 bei verschiedenen bench´s so ca. 55-75 grad ca.(raumtemp. 20 grad ca.)
> 
> ...


 
Das sind ja echte Traumtemperaturen...
Und Kühlleistung wird nicht in Relation zur Lüftergröße gemessen.


----------



## SoDeX (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü: Corsair H110 ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das sind ja echte Traumtemperaturen...
> Und Kühlleistung wird nicht in Relation zur Lüftergröße gemessen.


 
ja ich meine dasdie beiden 140mm genau so schnell laufen wie die 120mm,, you know waht i mean ?

ja läuft oder hätt ich auch nicht gedacht aber man muss auch dazusagen alles staubfrei 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so geh jetzt erstmal ein paar kilos an die decke werfen xD

Gruß


----------

